# Vickers Virginia (1935)



## sunny91 (Feb 6, 2009)

Biplane heavy bomber..The Vickers Virginia was a biplane heavy bomber of the British Royal Air Force, developed from the Vickers Vimy. The work on the Virginia was started in 1921 as a replacement to the Vimy.


----------



## Corsair82pilot (Feb 7, 2009)

Very cool! Makes you wonder where they got guys to be gunners in those things.


----------

